# Scenting lotion



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed before, but how much scent does one put into lotion if you are scenting it once it is in the bottle?
Last night I put 1 ml, from a syringe, into 4 oz and that seemed pretty good....

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Depending on the scent I use 1-1.5%. But I scent it before it goes into the bottle. No way could I get it mixed in well enough otherwise.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use scent in amounts like Kathy. When I do a batch , I scent in 8 -12 oz increments of lotion or body butter and mix thoroughly before bottling or putting it into jars. Usually for 12 oz it is about .5 oz to 1.0 oz of scent, again it depends on the scent. Also, some scents will discolor lotion so know which ones do and which do not. Not everyone likes a colored lotion.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I do a 3ml pipette per 4oz bottle. I have put it in the bottle, pumped in the lotion and then SHAKE the snot outa the thing. Bothers my shoulder trying to do 24-25 bottles per batch, so I just started doing batches of all one scent. I was filling ten bottles and labeling and putting the rest in an empty water jug. That's a pain to get out and into bottles when I need more, so now I just bottle it all and label 10 at a time as needed. I hate having packaging into inventory that's just sitting there.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I also pump half way, add scent via a pipette, shake then add more lotion to 8 ounces and shake again, alcohol and label. I offer lotion in all of my soap scents so it's just easier to get some put up ahead, but mostly make them as I need them for orders. Along with wrapping soap it is one of the things in the soaproom I pay labor to have done.

Although most get about 4.5ml per 8 ounce lotion, some get much less, and some get more....it is soo dependant upon your scent. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you all bottle your lotion as soon as you make it? I was wondering if I could make it and keep it in a large ziplock baggie(s) until I'm ready to scent and bottle.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Michelle - if you heat the lotion a bit it will thin out enough to add scent. Squeeze as much as you can out of the bottle into a glass measuring cup, microwave on half power for a minute, add your FO or EO (for a gallon of lotion I use 32 grams of fragrance, so basically 1 gram per ounce), and whisk it to incorporate the fragrance. I don't think you have enough to use a stick blender, which would be my first choice.

Cindy - I do both, depending on what time of day I'm making it. However, it's much easier if you add your fragrance first and then put it into a ziplock. Be sure and remove as much air as you can from the bag before you close it. When you're ready to bottle it, you can just cut a corner of the bag off and squeeze the lotion into containers. Or use a frosting bag, which is what I do when my lotion is too thick to flow into bottles. Caroline


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

tlcnubians said:


> When you're ready to bottle it, you can just cut a corner of the bag off and squeeze the lotion into containers. Or use a frosting bag, which is what I do when my lotion is too thick to flow into bottles. Caroline


Yes, this is what I did and it worked great. So my thought was I can make and just leave it in the bag, unscented, until I'm ready to package, if need be.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://cfisupply.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_13_552&products_id=7905

This is very similar to what I have, when it will no longer pull lotion out of the 3.5 gallon bucket, I scrape the lotion into a 1 gallon bucket and use a regular pump (they make them that are in a lid I got my original ones from WSP). Very little waste if any like this. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

How the heck do you make 3.5 gallons of lotion? How do you mix it? All I have is a KitchenAid mixer. I can't imagine the stick blender mixing lotion.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

DO it in batches and combine into the bucket with the pump. I make double batches each time, only I package it all. I like this bucket and pump.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use a paddle on my cordless drill, until I saw another soaper using a paddle I was trying to get my husband to thread a large wisk so it could go on my cordless drill, a stick blender doesn't mix it all together, just smashes small spots and it is way more work. And yes I have also done like Jennifer said, make batches in my mixmaster, and then chunk them into the bucket...because I was so bad at math I did this for awhile until I got someone to fix my recipe so it makes a larger amount.

This grease gun setup is sold all over, it was actually something I saw at my mechanics. I asked him if I could see him use it to see the stream and how it came out, since grease is so thick I wasn't sure if it would work or not. Grease comes in 5 gallon buckets, so I figured if this didn't work my mechanic would have a bright new shinny grease gun  Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My stick blender handles 2.5 gallon batches. Of course, it's a monster. LOL So Vicki.....that contraption will handle thick lotion and shoot it to the bottom of the bottle? How about once you get near the top....is it hard to top off? I hate bottling lotion. So much so that I started selling more in jars than bottles.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It took some getting used to. I initially had one that was battery powered, it was way to agressive for any small lotion bottles. My daughter uses the manual one to fill up the bottles, adds scent but then uses the normal pump on the small 1 gallon to fill up the lotion the rest of the way. It is the only thing I think that will work to get WSP goatmilk lotion into bottles, it is way to thick. We use that base for all our Christmas bags, (Valentines and Mothers Day this coming year also). But for my daughters 4 ounce all orgranic lotion and my 8 ounce goatmilk lotions, it is a godsend. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Great info, thanks!


----------

